# What can I do to help Lola



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Its been awhile since I posted here...but my Lola is still having on going tummy issues...its been off and on since Christmas this bout but its been on going for a few years now...
Had her at the vets twice since Christmas and the last time was to get her some new famotidine...sometimes I give it to her and she will eat like a champ soon afterwards...her symptoms are a noisey tummy and she won't eat...this goes on 12 to 24 hrs then she is good for days/weeks/months..
She is on a special gastro food from the vets...but I am paying a high price for it and she is still having issues while on it ?..
The vet said the last time maybe we should investigate further...I am assuming more blood work and xrays ? I am all for that but last time blood work showed nothing ...
Before taking her back to the vets I thought I'd check in here...I've gotten good advice in the past about my pups 
MY thoughts have been maybe she needs a homemade diet ? Then part of me thinks is it even food related ? She is a nervous dog at times but then there are times all is well in her world and she still gets bouts of noisey tummy and won't eat ....
I'm at a loss on what to do...she been to the vets min of 6 times over the same issue..
Any suggestions , does anyone else deal with this ?

Thanks Nancy


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

What food do you feed? I agree that it could be related to that. This happens to my Lilo occasionally. It happened yesterday actually! In the morning her tummy was doing loud rumbling noises and she refused to eat. She looked unwell most of the day, then in the evening she ate and was back to normal. I'm never really sure what causes it in her case. I always assume she must have eaten something bad... she's a crazy scavenger who eats everything she finds on the floor... food, mud, anything lol... no matter how much I try to stop her.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

She eats royal canin gastrointestinal low fat diet from the vets..I've had her on a few different foods and she ends up like this on all the foods...even a raw freeze dried food..eventually she ends up feeling like this....Lola never gets into anything ..she does get some human food like a tiny piece of toast or cooked carrots...she is 5 pounds so she gets the tiniest piece.but we have kept that away from her and she still gets these bouts...its so confusing I really have no idea why this keeps going on with her...She is having a bout today...gave her her meds but she still won't eat..she is to get the medication every 12 hrs ....I wondered if there was something I can give her that was more fast reacting...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would give the meds EVERY day. Zarita has the same problem, and the meds help alot. Even so, she will have a day every once in a while, when she gets the rumbling tummy, even sometimes vomits up bile in the am. We just wait it out, and by 5 pm she usually eats. She eats fromm, Now, or other 5 star kibble.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I've had her on now as well for a number of years...but vet assumed it was her food and suggested his gastro low fat food but seems it doesn't matter what food she is on....I thought about doing the meds all the time but I was reading that to much isn't good either cause it reduces the stomach acid and its needed for proper digestion of her food ?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Lola! She must be uncomfortable. I don't know about Royal Canin special diets, but I wouldn't feed Royal Canin. I am always leary of the vets selling food. I know it is supposed to be a good thing, but I can't help but think they are sort of "encouraged" by these food companies.

I hope someone can give you some advice. 

I, myself, had digestive issues this past summer. I've had them forever, but I just got tired of it and decided to check it out fairly thoroughly. I went to a gastro doctor, did about 4 different test - nothing wrong! A little diverticulosis, not uncommon. She wanted to do an MRI, but I refused. So she said to continue with OTC meds, such as Prilosec, Zantac, etc. None of them really helped long term. Plus I don't like taking something every day that is sold in 14 day packets because you obviously shouldn't take it long term! - sorry, don't mean to rant, getting to my point - I found something that works hundreds times better, is absolutely safe and is economical! I don't know if it works for dogs, but maybe you could check it out. I take a combo pill of zinc and L-Carnosine (not carnotine-carnoSINE) It has been used in Japan since 1996 with great success. I can tell you, it is great!! No issues since taking it! And I don't take it very day anymore, although I should for maintenance. 

What about grains? Could she be troubled by grains in her food, if there are any? I feed my guys grain free.

I do hope she gets some relief somehow!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been through this, does she poop when she has these episodes? or do they end when she does poop?

I was having the same issues with my vito, 3 vet visits, then switched vets and come to find out it's CHRONIC CONSTIPATION. He doesn't drink enough water and just the way he's made. Vet has me wet his dry food with water or chicken broth and adding 1/8 teaspoon konsyl (like a metamucil) can buy at any drug store. And i give him a probiotic every day. (i use petco brand). Knock on wood were going on 2 months and NO issues. I just started trying him on wet food and mixing that with the kibble, higher moisture content is always good.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

you can try sone baby gas drops or a little pepto bismol. My experiance they don't do anything. If she is having trouble because of being constipated, they had me give Vito immediately a stool softner, laxatone (1/8 teaspoon) the stuff they give to cats for hairballs, it softens everything so they can get it out. 

Vito is only 6lbs so dosages should be fine for Lola


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cathy has a really good point. The vet may be looking in the wrong place, sort of! Sometimes we have to change doctors and get a fresh look at the issue. Couldn't hurt!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Vito went through this once a month, vet had me thinking all kinds of things. He would cramp up stomach would make noise, he would cry every few seconds like someone was killing him, first visit was to the eroom vet, xrays, fluids, and Hundres later, ALL GAS. Sometimes it's the easiest fixes we overlook, especially when vets just see $$$


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

You know constipation was never mentioned at any of the times she went to see the vet ..oh I do recall tho when I had her there at around new years ...she checked her stomach and said all seems soft in there...so I assume that's what she was checking for ? 
Funny you mention that tho...Lola ate after she had a went yesterday...but she also had her second round of medication..
I am not a fan of the food she is on either I fed all my animals 5 star foods...the best I can buy ..She has episodes on whatever food eventually..
I'm really at a loss on how to help her...new food ? Keep her on the meds all the time ? Go further at the vets for more testing ? Or just keep doing what I have been doing ..treating her when I hear her stomach and hope for the best...
I really get upset when she feels outta sorts ...and do the happy dance when she finally eats...you would think I'd be used to this after all this time ...
I will check out the some more faster acting meds even gas x I heard can be used...of course I never give anything without talking to the vet first...

I forgot to mention my animal hospital has 6 vets plus interns ...she has seen more than one vet


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep reading the posts and thinking what it could be. Is it possible to go to a different hospital? Could it be that the vets, anyone of them at your current hospital, are looking over her chart and being influenced by the previous info? Maybe someone that doesn't have all the same notes might have a different approach. 

And I know you don't want to keep switching foods, but, it sure sounds like either a food problem or stress of some sort. Is she an only pet? Maybe a buddy would do her some good. Do you work, is she home alone? Just grabbing at anything here - getting the thinking going!

It's very heartbreaking when they are under the weather!

Hopefully someone may have more suggestions!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds exactly the same to vito. No matter what food a problem. Keep her on that for now..try wetting it and giving her the koncyl see if it makes a difference. Give it about a month or so. At this point it cant hurt if she has a problem you have the the meds. Although I've been told the pepcid type products are hit or miss with dogs.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

And the word "intern" worries me..fresh out od school they could be missing something very simple


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't trust Royal Cannin. The ingredient list they have posted on their website is not the same as the ingredients on the bag of RC chi I brought home, recommended by the vet. (This was last spring, so they may have fixed it.) I felt that somewhat dishonest. The bag listed corn as the first 3 ingredients! I found a corn free food for the same price. Good Luck, hope you can figure this out and she feels better soon.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

As far as the diet goes ...doesn't even seem to matter....she was on freeze dried raw...always grain free food until this royal canin prescription diet which is a canned food...she seems to have these bouts no matter what food...
She isn't an only child  She has an older brother...who btw can eat any kinda food and in the 6 years he has been with me has never missed a meal...I work from home and there are others as well in the home so she is never alone...She doesn't like certain noises ...squeaks freak her out...lol ( like air breaks and such )...she is a nervous dog at times...but do we really think that could be the cause ..
There is another hospital here...I could take her there next time and see if they come up with some things ...to be honest I'm kind of tired spending money and not getting any answers ...Vets here are very expensive and I've been using her insurance for these visits and now that's reaching a point where I don't know if its even worth keeping it going for both my dogs anymore...
I have been thinking a probiotic....but has anyone heard of the side effects from them ? I know someone who's dog went off its food and as soon as she took him off the probiotic he started eating again ...


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I use thw probiotic as well haven't had any side effects. You could also use plain yogurt for the probiotic and it will sooth the digestive track


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Well its happening once again....she wont eat and her stomach is making those noises....guess I will try keeping her on her meds...or a probiotic...any suggestions on a good one ? 

Thanks 
Nancy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

With Zarita there seems to be a constipation issue also. Sometimes she just doesn't seem to want to eat, and its hard to see her so sad. Then she poops and its over. Sometimes that doesn't happen, and she can't seem to eat. I give her pepcid (Rx'd by the vet) every day. I have stopped going to the vet every time this happened. I wait for 12 hours, and by then 95% of the time, she'll eat.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah...I'm not rushing there to the vet every time either anymore...its rough seeing her just lying around feeling unwell also...I guess I will give her her medication daily and see if we can get passed this...its been on going like I said since Christmas eve..I guess this is the 4th bout of it since then...
I am undecided on whether to stick to the vet recommended diet of low fat gastro or just put her on the dehydrated raw that my other chi is on..cause she gets sick whatever food she is on..


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

just went through this again too, had vito at the vet Saturday. the suggested taking him off dry food all together, he doesn't drink enough water and he can't break it down. Strictly wet now which is a problem in itself. does Lola eat dry?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

No she is on a canned diet ....I've been paying more attention to her bowels the past few days...she went only once yesterday and it wasn't normal...very tiny...today she hasn't gone at all....maybe its more related to that than her tummy or a combo of the two....


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be anything. .did they test for metabolic issues?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

She has had her blood and stool and urine tested more than once...everything was normal....not sure what testing is done for metabolic issues ?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Me either but vet mentioned in could be metabolic. I'm going to call them today and see what and how. I would rather know if its his system or just diet. He's supposed to be strictly wet food and I can't find anything he likes all he wants is dry and he doesn't drink nearly enough water. Noticed yesterday he didn't go to the bowl at all..I started using a syringe just to get some in him..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I just wrote a thread on superfoods, like aloe juice, spirulina and chiaseeds, you should really try it for your dog too, poor little girl <3 XOXO


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I read that too! Some good info there. Just got off the ph5 with vet he goes in tomorrow for blood work they start with basic blood panel and check liver amd kidney function and electrolytes along with fecal and urnie analysis. Going to start him on a prescription high fiber food. I can still do canned mixed with kibble


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww I hope your pup feels better soon...I've been though a lot of that testing and everything always is normal...Lola is eating today and her bowels moved normal again....I can still hear her stomach noises slightly but she is acting fine for now


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aloe vera juice is known for being great for digestion problems...also coconut oil  Feel better soon Lola XOXO


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> I read that too! Some good info there. Just got off the ph5 with vet he goes in tomorrow for blood work they start with basic blood panel and check liver amd kidney function and electrolytes along with fecal and urnie analysis. Going to start him on a prescription high fiber food. I can still do canned mixed with kibble


If it is Royal Canine or Hill's don't waist your money!

Why Your Dog Doesn’t Need That Expensive Prescription Diet | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Why Most Manufactured Foods Should Not Be Fed To Cats And Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


Also for hydration see if he will drink Pedialyte


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Gmo really. ... trying to avoid them myself. Uuggh so frustrating. I'll see what they offer me. He does take psyllium in his food everyday along with digestive enzymes and probiotic. And now he gets laxatone every day. I'm not down with the raw thing. Hopefully I can find something to work with his body if ut cones down to a diet issue. If its metabolic we will deal with that differently I'm guessing.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Aww I hope your pup feels better soon...I've been though a lot of that testing and everything always is normal...Lola is eating today and her bowels moved normal again....I can still hear her stomach noises slightly but she is acting fine for now


He seems to be feeling fine. I just dont want a repeat in a month. Glad lola is feeling better


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't like the food Lola is on at all..I have always fed my dogs and cats the best 5 star diets I could buy....this script diet has the lowest fat content I can find IF IF IF that is what is causing her issues....however she has these bouts on the prescription diet as well...Yesterday I needed to buy food ..debated on whether to go back to the freeze dried raw like my other chi is on or the prescription diet royal canin canned gastro low fat ..I decided its best maybe not to switch her food atm and caved and bought another case from the vet...Its frustrating on what to feed when I don't really know the cause of this...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nancy said:


> I don't like the food Lola is on at all..I have always fed my dogs and cats the best 5 star diets I could buy....this script diet has the lowest fat content I can find IF IF IF that is what is causing her issues....however she has these bouts on the prescription diet as well...Yesterday I needed to buy food ..debated on whether to go back to the freeze dried raw like my other chi is on or the prescription diet royal canin canned gastro low fat ..I decided its best maybe not to switch her food atm and caved and bought another case from the vet...Its frustrating on what to feed when I don't really know the cause of this...


I could be wrong but fat% also is what protein you use etc. I am going to try to look into a few things for y'all today to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We need Wicked Pixie to jump in on this one as I do not know too much about Tripe. 

Article to read:
The Stink On Tripe | Dogs Naturally Magazine

The Stink On Tripe

Tripe: the magical mystery meat that dogs crave and humans fear! Tripe seems to be the line in the sand drawn between beginning raw feeders and the ‘been there, done that’ old pros. If you are among the uninitiated, then you will find feeding tripe to be a real treat (as will your dog). Not only will tripe provide immense health benefits for your dog, it will catapult you to the rank of seasoned raw feeder, just one rung below raw feeders who scoop road kill off the road and tote it home in their trunk to proudly offer as a gift for their furry charges!

What is tripe?
Tripe is the stomach of a ruminating (grazing) animal including cows, buffalo and sheep. The unique stomachs of ruminants have four chambers which systematically break down grasses with a slew of digestive enzymes, gastric juices and amino acids.

You may have seen tripe on the grocery store shelves in a white and bleached form. This is not what you want to feed your dog: it is devoid of any real value. What you want to feed is ‘green tripe’, the stuff that comes right out of the animal, dripping with all of those wonderful juices.

Why does it have to be green?
The same digestive enzymes and beneficial bacteria that help the ruminant animal digest foodstuff will do the same for your dog. Think how much money you can spend on digestive enzymes and probiotics in a bottle and those same wonderful, natural substances are in abundance in green tripe.

Digestive enzymes aid in digestion, meaning the body does not have to expend as much energy when digesting a meal. This means your dog gets the most nutritional benefit from his meals. Digestive enzymes also do much more than aid in digestion: they purify and cleanse the blood and remove toxins, parasites and fungus. They also improve metabolism, hormonal function and boost the immune system.

Cooking destroys digestive enzymes, so it is important that your dog’s tripe is not only green, but raw. If your dog eats a cooked or commercial diet, then he may be suffering from enzyme deficiency. The signs of this can include anxiety, lack of energy, chronic diarrhea and digestive problems, gingivitis, viral and bacterial infections and yeast overgrowth. If your dog suffers from any of these disorders, consider the value of adding green tripe to his diet or increasing the amount you currently feed.

The gut is populated by hundreds of different kinds of bacteria or microflora which are divided into the ‘good guys’ and the ‘bad guys’. The ‘bad’ bacteria are those responsible for health complaints and some of their members include e- coli, salmonella, campylobacter and listeria. These are the bacteria contained in foods and the environment that could potentially make your dog sick: if it weren’t for the protection of the ‘good’ bacteria.

The good bacteria improve immune function simply by out- numbering the bad bacteria and maintaining a healthy microflora in the gut. Green tripe is loaded with Lactobacillus Acidophilus, one of the bacterial ‘good guys’. Your dog’s gut can only feed so many micro-organisms, so the more ‘good’ bacteria he consumes, the less ‘bad’ bacteria will find anything to eat in his gut and they will get crowded out.

Many health issues are caused by imbalance in the microflora. Older dogs are especially prone to this as they tend to have lower levels of beneficial bacteria in their guts. Supplementing your dog’s diet with lots of raw, green tripe will help him maintain a healthy balance of microflora, manufacture more B vitamins, and prevent many health disorders.

If your dog already suffers from health issues, consider adding raw, green tripe to his diet. Acidophilus can be used to treat a myriad of health complaints.

More good news
Not only is tripe loaded with digestive enzymes and probiotics, it has the perfect ratio of calcium to phosphorus – 1:1. Green tripe also contains the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. It can also be served in nice, large rubbery chunks which will provide your dog with good exercise and better dental health.

The bad news
The rumors you heard are true: tripe stinks! If you are really serious about your dog’s health, you will get past the smell. Instead of thinking about the horrific smell, think about all of the great stuff tripe will do for your dog. Don’t worry, those dry-heaves will go away with time!

Tripe can be a bit difficult to find. Obviously, you will not find it in the grocery store. You will also not find it in most large, federally licensed slaughterhouses. You will have to look for the smaller butchers who do custom killing. Be prepared however: they will want if off their premises as soon as possible and you may be required to supply your own buckets to take it home in.

It is also important to note that tripe does contain its share of bacteria. Use care when handling it as we humans do not have the natural resistance to harmful bacteria as our dogs do. Just wash your hands thoroughly after handling.

Finding sources of tripe can be a daunting task and when you finally find it, you will discover that the hard part is just beginning! Cutting tripe can be a nightmare for you and for your knife! You will need a very sharp knife to cut through your tripe and you might need more than one as it will dull quickly. Tripe is much easier to cut if it is partially frozen first. Forget trying to use a cutting board, the cutting will go much smoother if you hang the tripe with one hand and cut it with the other, sawing it into nice big chunks.

With time, you will see that the icky parts of tripe are far outweighed by the good parts: gloriously good health and vitality for your dog! And that rise in rank to seasoned raw feeder won’t hurt you any either!

Benefits of Lactobacillus Acidophilus
•Treats and prevents vaginal infections
• Treats diarrhea and GI infections
• Aids digestion
• Treats chronic constipation
• Treats symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome
• Enhances the immune system
• Lowers the risk of pollen allergies


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I know Cathy is not a fan of raw and I did see these:
Amazon.com: Canine Caviar Holistic Gourmet Venison Tripe Canned Dog & Cat Food (13.2 oz. (12 in case)): Pet Supplies
Solid Gold Green Cow Green Beef Tripe at PETCO
Food/Treats :: Dog Food :: Canned Dog Food :: Canned Dog Food :: Tripett Green Tripe Dog Food - Natural Pet Store | Holistic Health Products for Dogs and Cats
VeRUS NZ Lamb and Tripe
K9 Natural Lamb Green Tripe Raw Freeze-Dried Dog Food
Raw Gently Dried Beef Tripe | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.

Raw Tripe vs. Canned Tripe - Raw Dog Food | Healthy Dog Treats | Dog Training | Dog Daycare
While most people are aware that tripe has great benefits for their dogs, unfortunately, many, are simply not convinced that feeding raw tripe is safe or ideal. With the huge amount of bad and erroneous information floating around by word of mouth and on the Internet, its no wonder that people are confused. Many turn to canned tripe as a viable alternative to feeding their dogs actual raw green tripe. While better than many dog foods out there, canned tripe is hardly a substitute for the real thing.

There are several brands of canned tripe currently on the market. Dog food companies have researchers who see the trend towards feeding d0gs a more natural and nutritious diet, and they capitalize on it in any manner they can find. Enter canned tripe. The ingredients of these various brands are interesting to see and somewhat confusing to those who truly understand why raw green tripe is so very beneficial to our pets.

One of the most popular brands of canned tripe, and probably the best of the bunch, is Tripett. Made in the USA, Tripett


Fresh frozen green tripe is by far the BEST you can feed! All nutrients are intact and viable.
offers 4 varieties of tripe – beef, lamb, venison and a beef mixed with duck and salmon meat. The beef tripe and the venison tripe are their most pure offering with minimal ingredients. The other two formulas have fish oil, glucosamine and chondroitin added to the mix. Fish oil, while beneficial to all dogs (and cats), loses much of its viability when exposed to heat, oxygen and sunlight. The processing that the canned tripe must go through renders the fish oil less effective. Oxidation occurs as soon as fish oil is extracted from the fish and continues any time the oil is exposed to heat or light. Glucosamine also breaks down when exposed to light, air or water. This can affect the efficacy of that added joint supplement in the Tripett. While the addition of these two substances to the tripe won’t cause any harm, they won’t replace fish oil and glucosamine given separately in the proper dose.

Another popular brand of canned tripe is Green Cow by Solid Gold. With a higher number of ingredients, including a vitamin ‘pack’, this tripe is certainly not tripe only. Packed in beef broth, this mixture also includes potatoes and vitamin supplements – probably to help it reach AAFCO standards. The reasoning behind the potato? Not sure. One analysis claims that it is a wholesome vegetable and since it is a complex carbohydrate, is a source of energy for your dog. Unfortunately, dogs do not use carbs as a source of energy -they use fat. Potatoes are, by in large, starch. Starch turns to sugars in the body and is something that dogs simply don’t need. Is it harmful? Not particularly, but is something that one would want to avoid for a dog suffering from cancer or diabetes and is not optimal for any dog. Beef broth is another added ingredient – ostensibly as a replacement for water in the hope that it would provide more nutrition. Is it necessary? Probably not, but since the tripe itself has gone through a canning process, we can assume that some of the nutrition has been compromised so the addition of the beef broth may bring more to the table. Sodium content of the broth is a valid question and with the added element of salt, further down the ingredients list, is something to watch. A vitamin pack has been added so that the product can be said to comply with AAFCO standards.

The Merrick company’s canned offering is called 96% Real Tripe. While its ingredients are largely the same as the offering from Solid Gold, they do not add potato but do include dried egg product and natural chicken flavor. Dried egg product is, essentially, dehydrated egg. Natural chicken flavor implies that it it NOT artificial without actually saying it – this ingredient could go either way. The problem with adding these two is that chicken, more than any other protein source, is an allergen for dogs. If you have a dog that you suspect has a problem with chicken, understand that this is not the product for him and that eggs and flavor are going to trigger it just like handing him a chicken breast would. Perhaps the most interesting item on the Merrick website is the claim that the tripe they use is “…real and wholesome


Our Freeze Dried Tripe is the best alternative when fresh frozen isn’t an option. The freeze drying process does far less damage than the canning process and more of the essential nutrients are left intact and viable.
USDA-inspected deboned tripe.” Since tripe is the stomach of a ruminant animal (in this particular case, a cow), it is relatively safe to assume that there are no bones in the stomach…..One has to pity the person given the job of searching out the bones in the tripe – what a long day he must have.

While canned tripe may be a better alternative than other canned commercial foods, it is certainly NOT the equivalent of fresh frozen raw green tripe. By virtue of the simple fact that its canned, it is obviously not as viable nutritionally speaking. Heat kills nutrients. The probiotics and digestive enzymes are most assuredly compromised via the canning process. The extra ingredients added to some of them are unnecessary and not always the best thing for your dog. Mixing protein sources can be an issue when you have a dog who is allergic or intolerant to certain meats. None of these things are an issue with A Place For Paws fresh frozen Beef Tripe. You know what you are getting, you know that the important nutrients are intact, and you know that there are no added fillers, preservatives or funny ingredients. Its all usable, its all fresh, its all nutritionally sound. Minimal processing means the product remains largely unchanged from its natural state. Our ground tripe is simply ground and frozen. The Tripe Strips are cut and frozen. No unnecessary handling, nothing that would compromise the final product. 100% pure goodness without question.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Low Fat high quality dog foods:
Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods

Low fat dog foods can be beneficial for those pets diagnosed with specific health conditions like:

■Pancreatitis
■Obesity

However, finding a good quality low fat dog food can be difficult.

That’s because to cut back on fat, manufacturers intentionally design dog foods that contain less meat.

So, unfortunately, most low fat dog foods are also low in protein and high in carbs, too.

How We Select Low Fat Dog Foods

The following low fat dog foods have been selected by the editor of The Dog Food Advisor because they each meet two criteria:

■Fat content notably below-average
■Product rated 4 stars or higher

The average fat content1 and arbitrarily chosen low fat limit2 of all dog foods currently stored in The Dog Food Advisor database are depicted in the following chart:

Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods

Acana Light and Fit is a 5-star dry dog food containing just 11% fat and 39% protein.

Addiction canned dog food is a quality product. The Salmon formula contains 10% fat and 40% protein. The Venison and Apple as well as the Brushtail recipes each report 10% fat and 45% protein. All three are rated 5-stars.

Amicus Senior and Weight Management is a 5-star dry dog food with 12% fat and 33% protein.

Annamaet Adult Dog Food is a 4-star kibble with 11% fat and 26% protein.

Annamaet Grain Free Lean is a 5-star kibble with 33% protein and just 9% fat.

AvoDerm Natural Large Breed Adult Chicken Meal and Brown Rice is a 4-star kibble with 11% fat and 29% protein.

Blue Buffalo Life Protection Adult Small Breed Healthy Weight is a 4-star dry dog food containing 10% fat and 28% protein.

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Healthy Weight Chicken Recipe is a 5-star dry dog food containing 11% fat and 33% protein.

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Senior Chicken Recipe is a 5-star dry dog food containing 11% fat and 33% protein.

Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Canned Dog Food is a 5-star wet product. The Shredded Pork contains 15% fat and 39% protein, the Shredded Beef reports 12% fat and 39% protein and the Shredded Chicken lists a very low 7% fat and 44% protein. 

Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Whitefish and Potato is a 4-star kibble with 12% fat and 26% protein. 

Fromm Gold Nutritionals Reduced Activity Senior Gold is a 4-star kibble with 12% fat and 26% protein.

Grandma Lucy’s Pureformance Chicken is a 5-star freeze-dried dog food with 10% fat and 36% protein.

Honest Kitchen Zeal is a 5-star dehydrated raw dog food with only 9% fat and 39% protein.

Horizon Complete Senior is a 4-star kibble containing 11% fat and 27% protein.

Nature’s Logic Canine Sardine Meal Dinner Fare is a 5-star kibble containing 40% protein and 10% fat.

Now Grain Free Senior Weight Management is a 4-star kibble with only 11% fat and 27% protein.

NutriSource Senior Chicken and Rice is a 4-star kibble with 11% fat and 29% protein.

OC Raw Dog Food is a 5-star frozen product. The Fish and Produce recipe contains 12% fat and 72% protein, the Rabbit and Produce reports 16% fat and 60% protein and the Goat and Produce lists a very low 9% fat and 77% protein. 

Precise Holistic Complete Senior is a 4-star dry dog food with 11% fat and 28% protein.

Premium Edge Weight II Weight Control Formula is a 4-star kibble with 9% fat and 28% protein.

Primal Canine Rabbit Formula is a 5-star raw frozen dog food with 17% fat and 59% protein.

Professional Senior Dog is a 4-star kibble reporting 11% fat and 29% protein.

Simply Nourish canned dog food is a 4.5 star wet dog food with just 8% fat and 59% protein.

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream is a 4-star canned dog food with 15% fat and 38% protein.

Wellness Core Reduced Fat is a 5-star dry dog food with 11% fat and 37% protein.

Weruva Human Style is a 5-star canned dog food available in twelve different recipes. As a group, the brand averages about 10% fat and 61% protein.

Wellness Super 5 Mix dry dog food is a good quality kibble. The Large Breed Adult Recipe contains 12% fat and 28% protein and the Small Breed Healthy Weight reports 10% fat and 31% protein. 

A Low Fat Compromise Worth Considering

In our efforts to list only dog foods rich in meat-based protein, we may have inadvertently omitted some good candidates that might be lower in fat content than those suggested here. 

So, if you’re looking for a dog food with a fat content even lower (say below 10%), you may have to settle for a recipe with less meat and more carbs. 

And for especially sick animals, this could be a compromise worth considering.

Special Alert

Rice ingredients can sometimes contain arsenic. Until the US FDA establishes safe upper levels for arsenic content, pet owners may wish to limit the total amount of rice fed in a dog's daily diet.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Another article to read:
Healthy Low-Fat Diets For Dogs With Special Dietary Needs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Low Fat Dog Food - Good or Bad for Your Pet?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow lots of info.....I will be sure to read it all...I've had her on some of those diets tho and she still had issues....maybe we can pin point what is causing these problems...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Wow lots of info.....I will be sure to read it all...I've had her on some of those diets tho and she still had issues....maybe we can pin point what is causing these problems...


What my holistic Vet had me do is keep a journal on issues. Write down when it started how long it lasted what surroundings, food, etc anything I could think of and keep track of it to see if it repeats itself. 

It could be an allergy to something that triggers it


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If she were mine, I would definitely ditch the Royal Canin, and get her on a fresh raw diet which includes green tripe. I would also add Tree barks/Slippery Elm powder. 
Tripe is a great natural gut balancer, and you can add it to complete diets without causing issues as it is calcium/phosphorus balanced. 
Slippery Elm is a natural supplement that you can get in health food stores.
I found this article which explains about the use of Slippery Elm (I usually just add a pinch to food, although I do give it as a soup with a little tripe when a dog has had an episode of sickness/diarrhoea) and also has some thoughts on treating digestive issues holistically. Slippery Elm for Better Pet Digestion


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely going to look into these. Fat doesn't seem to be the problem for vito and he's on the small side. They seem to think higher fiber for him and more moisture doing some digging now. So much to go over. Thanks christie let you know what I come up with. 

The dry he was eating was only 4% fiber .. fromm and wellness have a dry of 6 and 7%. The canned prescription diet from what I can tell isnt as bad as the dry first 2 ingredients were water and chicken .. so maybe that may work for him as well as a little more fiber in the dry. I definitely do not like the dry prescription food..


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Is slippery elm good for constipation problem?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, it is great for constipation as it coats the GI tract with a jelly like substance, it helps to lubricate the bowel.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Thanks Stella I knew your input would be spot on with what I was finding


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That slippery elm is some good stuff!! Thanks for the articles Christie--I now realize that I bought the bleached tripe. Midgie loves it, but I'll try to find the green stuff.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Yes, it is great for constipation as it coats the GI tract with a jelly like substance, it helps to lubricate the bowel.


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much! Still reading through all the other info. I did hit a small pet store on my lunch hour, picked up 2 cans of wet i think (praying more like it) he may eat. Holistic Select chicken and liver, and Verus garden select. Also going to get a can of the Fromm gold chicken. Checked on the dog food advisory all are rated 4-5 stars, I'll know right off if he's going to eat it or not, fingers crossed he goes for one of them. Still checking into a higher fiber kibble or freeze dried raw, something has got to work.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Huly said:


> Now I know Cathy is not a fan of raw and I did see these:
> Amazon.com: Canine Caviar Holistic Gourmet Venison Tripe Canned Dog & Cat Food (13.2 oz. (12 in case)): Pet Supplies
> Solid Gold Green Cow Green Beef Tripe at PETCO
> Food/Treats :: Dog Food :: Canned Dog Food :: Canned Dog Food :: Tripett Green Tripe Dog Food - Natural Pet Store | Holistic Health Products for Dogs and Cats
> ...


he won't touch anything with lamb  i may be able to try the venison...hhhmmm


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

looking into the tripett now, i should really be working so far behind with all the snow days


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

have you tried Weruva? I haven't seen it in real life (don't think it's available here) but in pics it looks delicious, good enough to eat myself  I know ChiTeresa feeds it to Amberleah Lou Lou, and she does great on it


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

ACV helps with gas issues too. I think that stinking with one protein food until stomach issues clear up would be helpful. I also would like to add that warm food or food warmed up will help the tummy. Not sure what you're feeding, but maybe you can add a little warm water to the food. I wouldn't feed anything cold.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> have you tried Weruva? I haven't seen it in real life (don't think it's available here) but in pics it looks delicious, good enough to eat myself  I know ChiTeresa feeds it to Amberleah Lou Lou, and she does great on it


i'll look for it, Not particularily found of the store i went to, I have a better store near my home that carries just about every high end food there is, I will have to check tonight.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> have you tried Weruva? I haven't seen it in real life (don't think it's available here) but in pics it looks delicious, good enough to eat myself  I know ChiTeresa feeds it to Amberleah Lou Lou, and she does great on it


COUGH! Huly's favorite food! Paw Lickin Chicken! Great Stuff

It looks like shredded chicken. At Woofstock (fundraiser at DogGone Natural) ******* players joined a dog food eating contest and it was cans of Weruva. All said it was not bad just needed more seasoning LOL


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

YYYEESSSSS!!!!! My little store carries it! And it Looks super GOOD, I think he would eat it. Thank you, thank you, thank you,!!!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

A couple Fiber articles
The Benefits of Dog Food Fiber (Part 1)

The Benefits of Dog Food Fiber (Part 2)

Dog Food Fiber | Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Paw lickin chicken or the green eggs and chicken it am most definate he would go for, would like to try something with the pumpkin but he's so picky he only goes for pumpkin if it's on a spoon


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> YYYEESSSSS!!!!! My little store carries it! And it Looks super GOOD, I think he would eat it. Thank you, thank you, thank you,!!!!!!


It also has one of the highest moisture contents for cat can food which my cat Nala needs. I assume same for dog versions!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have read those, just today too. I was talking with a friend of mone who is big with the horses, she said when the do fiber of phyllium for the horses, they mix it with water first then put it in the food. I was told to put the stuff right in the food which may be sucking the water out of his system, so i will try mixing it with water first then in the food...Did any of that come out in english?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Huly said:


> It also has one of the highest moisture contents for cat can food which my cat Nala needs. I assume same for dog versions!


yes, it dies seem to be the highest in moisture, most is see are arounf 70 to 78 percent. I wish he would eat the salmon that seems to be the highest, I'ts doubtfull he will but i guess worth a try. Do you think it is safe to rotate flavors, kind of like the Fromm?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> yes, it dies seem to be the highest in moisture, most is see are arounf 70 to 78 percent. I wish he would eat the salmon that seems to be the highest, I'ts doubtfull he will but i guess worth a try. Do you think it is safe to rotate flavors, kind of like the Fromm?


I would start pretty basic until you get his stomach under control then try to add different proteins to the mix. You do not want to add to the issue and this way you can see if any specific protein is causing the issue. 

Huly loves Salmon but he is allergic to it. Within 48 hours of eating any cooked fish he pukes. I have noticed that he does not get sick on raw but you are not ready for that LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

This is what Huly loves the most (remember he is a cat though) but we did give BG & Sonny this after surgery and when they had an upset tummy

Weruva - People Food for Pets - Dog Cuisine - Paw Lickin' Chicken


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Huly said:


> This is what Huly loves the most (remember he is a cat though) but we did give BG & Sonny this after surgery and when they had an upset tummy
> 
> Weruva - People Food for Pets - Dog Cuisine - Paw Lickin' Chicken


yeah, i think I'll stick with the chicken that I know doesn't bother him. These constipation episodes are about once a month or every 8 weeks, vet seems to think it's a combination of the dry kibble and not enough water, would prefer him on wet food which is fine with me, but all he wants is dry..he walked away from every wet food i have tried so far, but this i think it will work looks like human food, and i can share it with the others of course 

Tonight he has an appointment were going to do blood work for any underlining issues. At least if i find out it's something fixable with medication or with the diet at least I'll know what direction to go in.
He ate (i broke and put minimum kibble in the wet) and poooped this morning everything looked good but it always does after these episodes.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cpaoline said:


> yeah, i think I'll stick with the chicken that I know doesn't bother him. These constipation episodes are about once a month or every 8 weeks, vet seems to think it's a combination of the dry kibble and not enough water, would prefer him on wet food which is fine with me, but all he wants is dry..he walked away from every wet food i have tried so far, but this i think it will work looks like human food, and i can share it with the others of course
> 
> Tonight he has an appointment were going to do blood work for any underlining issues. At least if i find out it's something fixable with medication or with the diet at least I'll know what direction to go in.
> He ate (i broke and put minimum kibble in the wet) and poooped this morning everything looked good but it always does after these episodes.


Don't know if this has been mentioned, but have you ever considered putting a little coconut oil, olive oil or something alone those lines in his food to help with the constipation?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

i could do olive oil, good idea


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> yeah, i think I'll stick with the chicken that I know doesn't bother him. These constipation episodes are about once a month or every 8 weeks, vet seems to think it's a combination of the dry kibble and not enough water, would prefer him on wet food which is fine with me, but all he wants is dry..he walked away from every wet food i have tried so far, but this i think it will work looks like human food, and i can share it with the others of course
> 
> Tonight he has an appointment were going to do blood work for any underlining issues. At least if i find out it's something fixable with medication or with the diet at least I'll know what direction to go in.
> He ate (i broke and put minimum kibble in the wet) and poooped this morning everything looked good but it always does after these episodes.


See if they can do a spectrum allergy report to see if he is allergic to anything. I had this done for Huly not cheap (around $300) but has been a lifesaver


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but have you ever considered putting a little coconut oil, olive oil or something alone those lines in his food to help with the constipation?


I would try coconut oil, it is known to help with digestive balance and metabolic disorders, as well as being oily.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

how much coconut oil and should i use it with the slippery elm??? Or just use 1


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Using them together won't stop them being effective, but I would introduce each new thing individually so you can monitor its effects.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

that sounds like the best, should i continue the psyllium in his food along with that, I don't want to have him end up with the runs


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would just go very slowly and see how he reacts.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Paw lickin chicken was a HUMONGOUS SUCCESS


----------

